# Advice on best flavour decaf beans



## Camello (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi

I'm new here and would really appreciate some advice on decaf beans.

I've tried a few blends from local roasters but the flavour tends to be quite weak and I have to use at least two shots, sometimes three to get the strong flavour of the coffee.

Can anyone recommend a strong flavoured decaf bean? And also opinions of Swiss water process v. Chemical methods of caffeine extraction? I have recently read that

swiss water method 'washes out' the bean, so maybe that's why I'm having problems finding a strong tasting bean, but then I'm a bit wary of the chemical method due to health reasons (if there are any

concerns?).

Look forward to your responses







many thanks.


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

Others are probably better placed to comment on the details of the different methods, but I really enjoy the Rave Coffee decaf (the biscuit tasting notes are spot on)!

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/sparkling-water-decaf-blend


----------



## Camello (Oct 13, 2015)

That's the one I've just bought and have to use three shots otherwise it tastes quite weak







maybe it's me and my taste buds are shot!!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

I have just taken delivery of my 2nd bag of these:

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america/products/colombia-san-sebastian-colombian-sc-decaffeinated-caturra-washed

I am genuinely blown away by how good this coffee is. As Hasbean say, it really is hard to tell that this is a decaf. I look forward to a brew every afternoon when I get home from work with these chaps!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I drink very little decaf but a while ago got some from Coffee Compass and I was hard pressed to tell the difference. The beans were Guatemalan Finca El Bosque, not in the current range although they have a couple of other Guatemalan (as part of a good selection).

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/decaffeinated.html


----------



## Camello (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks, jez. Will look that one up and give it a go.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Camello said:


> That's the one I've just bought and have to use three shots otherwise it tastes quite weak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's possible you're not getting the best out of the coffee? If you're interested in hanging around this helpful forum you could consider an intro post with what machine, grinder etc. you use and how you make your coffee...Could be you need something more than a different bag of beans and could be (I understand) that's not of interest to you, just an idea?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try the Coffee Compass Sumatra Swiss Water Decaff, it is very tasty, not bland or weak.









How much are you extracting in a shot ?? WEIGHT of coffee in TO WEIGHT of coffee out ??


----------



## Camello (Oct 13, 2015)

I just have a philips saeco xsmall and wouldn't really be able to afford to change or get something different. I've had coffee/barista training so understand there are limitations to some home machines.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Need to get a new order of decaf beans in. Anything new out there people? These are the ones I'm currently using & are excellent, but I do like trying new things!

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america/products/guatemala-el-bosque-washed-co2-decaf


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Bought some Avenue decaf from Cup North. Had a pour over last night before bedtime. rather enjoyed it.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Cheers Rhys, will go & have a butchers now!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Bought some Avenue decaf from Cup North. Had a pour over last night before bedtime. rather enjoyed it.


looks like the same bean I'm using from Rave!

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/filter-coffee/products/brazil-santa-lucia-co2-sparkling-water-decaf


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Jez H said:


> looks like the same bean I'm using from Rave!
> 
> http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/filter-coffee/products/brazil-santa-lucia-co2-sparkling-water-decaf


Gillian, from Avenue, was brewing it on an AeroPress and offering it to folks. She said they didn't know it was decaf! I had 2 cups while chatting to her (helped soften my caffeine intake for the day...)


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Gillian, from Avenue, was brewing it on an AeroPress and offering it to folks. She said they didn't know it was decaf! I had 2 cups while chatting to her (helped soften my caffeine intake for the day...)


What a beautiful decaf Rhys! Very impressed. Could somebody tell me what it is about the decaffinating process that seems to remove the flavour or put people off. Sorry for my ignorance on the subject, but it always surprises me how few good decaf beans are available! Nino, at Casa Espresso, told me that there isn't the demand for them.

I'm a bad sleeper so look forward to a good decaf after work!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I assume the washing process that removes the caffine also removes some flavour.

what I don't understand though is why decaf beans suffer so much from static .... 5mins after hand grinding and I am still trying to get the grounds out of the lido .. Grrrrr


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

h1udd said:


> I assume the washing process that removes the caffine also removes some flavour.
> 
> what I don't understand though is why decaf beans suffer so much from static .... 5mins after hand grinding and I am still trying to get the grounds out of the lido .. Grrrrr


which beans have you found to be best?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Currently raves blend sparkling water decaf .... It's slightly bolder than the more flavours Santa Lucia they do, but it's a darker roast which I find a necessity in a decaf espresso ... Still forms a weak blonde crema though and tastes like its missing something .. But it's better than anything else so far

as a drip coffee I prefer Santa Lucia from rave ... It's a light biscuity coffee ... Drink black as milk totally kills it imo


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

h1udd said:


> Currently raves blend sparkling water decaf .... It's slightly bolder than the more flavours Santa Lucia they do, but it's a darker roast which I find a necessity in a decaf espresso ... Still forms a weak blonde crema though and tastes like its missing something .. But it's better than anything else so far
> 
> as a drip coffee I prefer Santa Lucia from rave ... It's a light biscuity coffee ... Drink black as milk totally kills it imo


+1 to all of that, exactly my thoughts having tried both of them from Rave!


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Just out of interest, is there a particular reason you drink decafe?


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

I get Grumpy Mule decaf from a local coffee shop, so it's pretty fresh (they're very fastidious) and as good as any other I've tried so far.


----------



## Camello (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm on decaf as I'm pregnant. However just before getting pregnant I worked out that caffeine was causing my terrible daily heart burn - switched to decaf and it instantly stopped!

I too am still struggling to find a strong 'tasting' decaf.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Just had some Smokey Barn Columbian Excelso Decaf.

Way darker than anything that I would usually buy in a full octane bean but it certainly had flavour.

Flat white was sweet and full of burnt sugar/molasses. The empty cup is sitting next to me on the arm of the chair and I still keep getting wafts of dark toffee.

Certainly one of the better decafs that I have tried.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

http://www.deargreencoffee.com/product/mexico-finca-muxbal-sparkling-water-co2-decaffeinated

these sound great. Anybody tried them? Bit more than my Hasbean Guatemalan decaf, but worth a punt maybe?


----------

